# Still in the Top 5



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 11, 2022)

Psychlinks is 18 years old as of March 25, 2022 (launched on that date in 2004).

Activity on this forum has fallen substantially over the years. Thus it was a surprise to me when I came across this article, Top 20 Psychology Forums, Discussions and Message Boards in 2022, dated September 7, 2022, ranking us as *#5* for psychology forums.


----------



## gooblax (Sep 21, 2022)

It's interesting to me that Uncommon Forum has been closed. I was on there before I came across Psychlinks. They've archived some of the pages but my old stuff doesn't seem to be available. Probably for the best that I don't read it. The reason that I looked for that forum today was that I'd been thinking of the main person who had been replying to me back then, before he left that forum. I did previously 'find' that person again on a different site but they hadn't posted in years - I left them a thank you message but won't know if they ever receive it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 21, 2022)

I remember Uncommon Forum from a long time ago. Originated from the UK if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## gooblax (Oct 8, 2022)

I just want to say thanks to David, Daniel and the rest of the Psychlinks gang that have been here (or are still here in the background!) over the years.

The forum has been a big part of my life - an invaluable resource for me since I joined back in 2007. You've:

Listened to me and talked me down from a countless number of things I've been stressed or upset about;
Stepped in to help me challenge my thoughts when I've been attacking myself;
Accepted me here, even when I was asking to be punished and rejected;
Encouraged me to face challenging situations;
Put up with all my 3 Positive Things (even the ones that were a long rant until I eventually got to a silver lining);
Been a good source of info and humour;
Helped me grow into a bit more of a human, rather than just an alien from planet Gooblax.
You've made such a difference in my life and I truly appreciate it. 

💕


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 8, 2022)

Awww, thank you gooblax. And don't underestimate the contributions you have made to the forum.


----------

